# Bombing Etiquette



## The Bruce

After seeing some of the threads here I feel this thread is needed. Stogie, could you make this one a "sticky" thread?

*Definition:* 
Cigar Bombs - An unsolicited gift of cigars (or cigar stuff) send via the mail from a Sibling of the Leaf.

*Some Guidelines:*
*1.* It's the thought that counts. Do not be offended at the contents or value of the contents in a Cigar Bomb. Someone thought of you.

*2.* Cigar Bombing someone is not the way to get rid of your Swisher Sweets. Use the Golden Rule. Give to others are you would hope they would give to you.

*3.* Don't beg to be bombed. It's annoying and look at what it got Saddam.

*4.* Acknowledge that you have been bombed. The bomber loves to see that happy reaction. It's OK to act wounded or incensed. It's fun to see a tragic report. It's also OK just to say "Thank you!". Be aware that some bombers wish that their bomb's contents remain classified.

*5. *Return fire? That is up to you. A Bomb is given freely without the expectation of reward. But do you really want to let them get away hitting you?

*6.* A Cigar Bomb is a Cigar Bomb, not participation in a Cigar Pass or other organized event. Note: For the CigarLive.com Tasting Panel, the bombs requested from participant do count.

*7.* Send a note. Go ahead and write a little note to the target. Let them know what you are sending them and why you like it. In this note you can suggest a new target, you can suggest the bomb be "Paid Forward" or that you don't want the contents of the bomb revealed to the community.

*8.* Do not covet your neighbors Cigar Bomb. At some point someone else will get bombed by a person who has bombed you. Don't compare Bombs. It is silly to feel cheated or jaded because someone else received a Cigar Bomb that you would have preferred.

*9.* Don't use the N-word (Newbie) to describe people who have just started smoking cigars. We were all there at one point. If you are a member of cigar live you are a Sibling of the Leaf no matter what your experience level.

*Q and A*:
*Q:* I haven't been bombed yet. How can I make it happen?

*A:* Be an active member of the cigar community. Someone is bound to notice you if you are polite, witty, sage, or funny. Another way is to start bombing first. A lot of people don't like having their mailboxes smashed.

*Q:* I begged to be bombed. Does everyone hate me?

*A:* No, I don't think so. But to be sure bomb someone quick!

*Q: *I got a cigar in a bomb that I know I don't like. What do I do?

*A:* Keep that knowledge to yourself. You can try and smoke the cigar and see if you still don't like it or you can keep it handy in your humi to give to another Sibling of the Leaf who may like it.

*Q:* I've just started smoking cigars and I've been bombed. My Humi selection is kinda lame. What should I do?

*A:* First of all don't worry. You can return fire now, later or not at all. Remember that Golden Rule? If you like the cigars in your humi, retaliate with those. Send them a note saying why you like them. You might be surprised to learn that others may never have tried a cigar in your collection. You can also go to your local B&M and get a few sticks you know the target would like. You can also delay your attack until you find your selection less lame.

*Q:* I used to get bombed a lot, but the bombs have stopped coming. What happened?

*A:* Hmmmm . . . I did say returning fire was not necessary. Are you participating in the community? Have you been gracious when receiving bombs? Have you been bombed 30 times and never sent one out?

*Q:* I bombed someone but I forgot to leave a note. What will I do?

*A:* Relax, this happens to the most seasoned bomber among us. You can always send the note when the target has posted their acknowledgment of the bomb.

*Q:* I want to bomb XXXXX. But I don't know their address, how can I get it?

*A:* Ask others who seem to know the target, they may know and keep the secret. If worse comes to worse, just ask the target. It wont be a surprise, but they should still be happy.

*Q: * Hey! How come they got bombed with Opus X and all I got was Henry Clay?

*A: * Calm down there buddy. Someone thought of you and sent you some cigars. Be gracious.

*Q: * I just got Bombed! How do I get this memebr an award?

*A: * When you receive a Bomb you should request an award for the Bomber. It's easy to use the reward system. All you need to do it to click on the "Awards" item in the navigation bar. Then find Cigar Bomber and click on the last link called "Request Award". Just fill in the info and submit it. It could take some time for this to happen, so if you have bombed someone it could take a while it to show up.

*Q: *Who made you the Etiquette person on CigarLive.com?

*A: * No one. I just like to spell Etiquette.

*Q:* I a have a rash on my

*A:* Whoa! No! Don't tell me, I'm not an MD. Go to a Doctor.

I'll add the other Guidelines you may have.


----------



## bobbyg29-cl

Great post Erik!!


----------



## cigarman-cl

great post


----------



## Ron-cl

Good tips, just joined the site (heard about it on the Dog Watch from Dale and Bob).

Glad to be here!


----------



## Topshelf14

Excellent post Erik! Some very good advice there.


----------



## jitzy

sticky


----------



## ilovecl-cl

Nice explaination!!!!


----------



## Shelby07

I like it!


----------



## Stogie

The perfect post and done in such a fashion that I had to read it again! Good stuff and a good BOTL.

I have got to sticky this!


----------



## Labman

Nice post. I'm pretty new here and have yet to bomb anyone...but be afraid, because some Canadian bombs might be coming your way real soon. 

Anyways, I think Erik's post is a good guideline for anyone wishing to bomb another member. Stogie, this should definitely be turned into a sticky. Great advice, Erik.


----------



## NullSmurf-cl

Great post, Erik! I'd like to expand a bit, though.

*3.* Don't beg to be bombed. It's annoying and look at what it got Saddam.

One of the most egregious (really, really bad) things you can do in a cigar community is to mooch. If you aren't sure your post is crossing that line, PLEASE PM a Mod or senior member and ask.

*4.* Acknowledge that you have been bombed. The bomber loves to see that happy reaction. It's OK to act wounded or incensed. It's fun to see a tragic report. It's also OK just to say "Thank you!".

There is certainly room for debate. I hold that it is wrong to post the contents of a bomb for reasons that go back to #1. I might bomb the Squid with 100% ISOMs because I heard it's something he is exploring, and send Shelby a selection of yard gars because his yard gar list is short. Posting the contents could lead to confusion among spectators and envy between recipients. Whatever your opinion, you should honor the wishes of the person sending the bomb.

*5. *Return fire? That is up to you. A Bomb is given freely without the expectation of reward. But do you really want to let them get away hitting you?

I NEVER bomb with the expectation of return fire. When bombing a newbie, I usually include a note saying he should NOT bomb me back. Rather, he should Pass It Forward. I've waited a year or more, until I found something suitable to hit back on some FOG who got me when I was a newb.


----------



## Shelby07

> I might bomb the Squid with 100% ISOMs because I heard it's something he is exploring, and send Shelby a selection of yard gars because his yard gar list is short.


Actually, when I started buying cigars I was very reluctant to buy "cheapies" because I had no idea of what I was doing. I have several people to thank for introducing me to some fantastic, inexpensive favorites! There ain't nothing wrong with yard gars. There is a place for every gift and every gift is appreciated.


----------



## The Bruce

Thank you for the input. It will certainly help refine the Guidlines.



NullSmurf said:


> Great post, Erik! I'd like to expand a bit, though.
> 
> *3.* Don't beg to be bombed. It's annoying and look at what it got Saddam.
> 
> One of the most egregious (really, really bad) things you can do in a cigar community is to mooch. If you aren't sure your post is crossing that line, PLEASE PM a Mod or senior member and ask.


Yes, mooching is lame. On most boards a newbie is subject to harsh glares and posts. But here at CigarLive.com we strive to make this place as welcoming and glare free as possible. People make mistakes. One thing I don't want to see is a newbie not posting for fear of looking bad or crossing a line. If we see mooching we will handle it with tact and kindness.



> *4.* Acknowledge that you have been bombed. The bomber loves to see that happy reaction. It's OK to act wounded or incensed. It's fun to see a tragic report. It's also OK just to say "Thank you!".
> 
> There is certainly room for debate. I hold that it is wrong to post the contents of a bomb for reasons that go back to #1. I might bomb the Squid with 100% ISOMs because I heard it's something he is exploring, and send Shelby a selection of yard gars because his yard gar list is short. Posting the contents could lead to confusion among spectators and envy between recipients. Whatever your opinion, you should honor the wishes of the person sending the bomb.


Sure! If you are a bomber and wish that the contents not be revealed it is up to you to let your preference be known. But reguardless the target should acknowledge recipt of the bomb.



> *5. *Return fire? That is up to you. A Bomb is given freely without the expectation of reward. But do you really want to let them get away hitting you?
> 
> I NEVER bomb with the expectation of return fire. When bombing a newbie, I usually include a note saying he should NOT bomb me back. Rather, he should Pass It Forward. I've waited a year or more, until I found something suitable to hit back on some FOG who got me when I was a newb.


The response, if any, to a bomb should be left up to the target. A kind note to express your preferences is a great way to encourage kindness through the community.


----------



## TrainSafe

Shelby07 said:


> Actually, when I started buying cigars I was very reluctant to buy "cheapies" because I had no idea of what I was doing. I have several people to thank for introducing me to some fantastic, inexpensive favorites! There ain't nothing wrong with yard gars. There is a place for every gift and every gift is appreciated.


Very true. And on the flip side of that, I've smoked some very pricey dog turds. I'm still a rookie at this game, but I've already figured out that even super premiums can come in bad batches.

This is a great post -- one that I'll certainly bookmark for future reference.


----------



## havanitascigars-cl

Excellent post. I think everyone here has been very gracious about receiving bombs as far as I have seen. This is a great community and one should not be afraid the cigars they send will not be well received... at least publicly.


----------



## forgop-cl

Something I saw on another board that was funny was that someone got bombed with a bunch of nice cigars and not a band on a single one of them. Therefore, if he liked something, he didn't even know what it was. Just another way to torture your victims I guess.


----------



## cigarman-cl

when I receive bombs or gifts I always PM the sender and ask if it's ok if I post pics. When I received a bomb celebrating my engagment l pmed all 3 people on another board and asked them if it was ok if I posted pics


----------



## Newfie

Screw etiquette, I'm a believer of just blowing the be-Jeezuz out of some poor shmuck's mailbox (it's nice if they're in Canada where we have those super mailboxes or if they're in an apartment 'cause you can take out a dozen or more in one quick shot!!!!!:angry: 

Actually, and seriously, this is a great thread. I for one have appreciated every smoke I've received as a bomb and have gotten everything from said yard-gars to top-of-the-line smokes, and they were all valuable in one way or another.

A couple of comments:

Someone mentioned what if you get something you know you don't like. I say keep that under your hat. While I'm not a fan of regifting, someone somewhere will like that certain smoke. Save it and someone will eventually make use of it.

I agree with Da Smurf. I'm not sure I'm a fan of pictures of bombs. But, as long as we act like grown men and ladies, when in Rome ......................


----------



## SafetyStogie

I'm with you on the "regifting" suggestion, but personally, I really dig the bomb pictures!


----------



## The Bruce

Newfie said:


> I agree with Da Smurf. I'm not sure I'm a fan of pictures of bombs. But, as long as we act like grown men and ladies, when in Rome ......................


Ok, I see where this is going. That is a very good point. I'll add another Guideline and Q and A.

A picture should be fine. But people need to act like adults. It's not about what you did not get, it's about what you got.


----------



## g8trbone

Great post Erik. Thanks for taking the time to post this!


----------



## boomshay

awesome post!


----------



## countnikon

Good job man. You hit the nail on the head.


----------



## DGreekStallion

That's perfect, for me, a newb at cigars


----------



## Eespidie

loving it... absolutly loving it


----------



## fumador22

Thank you for the info.


----------



## tobacmon

*Nice Thread*

I have been participating in the Pass and was wondering how the bombing worked and now I know after reading this post---This was a very gracious way to put this in terms we all can understand.

Very Well Put---Eric---AKA--The Bruce

:frown:


----------



## Corona Chris

Great Post.


----------



## Webmeister

I'm new to this whole bombing thing, but this thread makes it clear as a bell. On with the arms race - and thanks for the great post!


----------



## baboruger

This is a good post, one question, do you let the target know the bomb is coming or just fire away??


----------



## Architeuthis

baboruger said:


> This is a good post, one question, do you let the target know the bomb is coming or just fire away??


Depends on how big a pair you have... <G> Some people consider that a direct challenge and WILL totally destroy you if you announce in advance... Not to boast of my own destruction, but Squid recently challenged The Ghost, and he totally destroyed me. Regrowing tentacles this very moment...


----------



## The Ghost

architeuthis said:


> Depends on how big a pair you have... <G> Some people consider that a direct challenge and WILL totally destroy you if you announce in advance... Not to boast of my own destruction, but Squid recently challenged The Ghost, and he totally destroyed me. Regrowing tentacles this very moment...


HA HA HEY HEY HO HO

If your gunna Talk the Talk...u better WALK the WALK.

I heard Walgreens has a sale on miracle grow.

Maybe that will help.


----------



## tobacmon

The Ghost said:


> HA HA HEY HEY HO HO
> 
> If your gunna Talk the Talk...u better WALK the WALK.
> 
> I heard Walgreens has a sale on miracle grow.
> 
> Maybe that will help.


I think I know your identity!----:eeek:


----------



## Daniel D

Since I'm considerably new to cigar smoking, it was a great read, might have to look into this! =)


----------



## Rconectn-cl

Awsome post! I was wondering about that topic and what to do.


----------



## Architeuthis

The Bruce said:


> Yes, mooching is lame.


This reminds me... Some years ago there was a guy on ASC went by the moniker of JtN (Jim The Newbie) and he was the best mooch that ever walked the face of internet cigar groups. Among other accomplishments, he has a patent on the phrase "Gee, I never had...". <Insert whatever cigar ya like here> He was so good at it, half the time nobody even recognized it as a mooch. Ahh, the good old days... <G>


----------



## Cigar Czar-cl

Thanks for the clarifying post. Looking forward to dropping some nukes.

~CC


----------



## Cigar Czar-cl

Dirty bombs are a good way to deal with mooches.  
I like to keep a few at home for the usual suspects.


----------



## vicegrips.ceo.

thanks for the info. and heres just a warning that you may want to start having the feds check your mail people.:whoohoo:


----------



## howland1998

definitely rules to live by. not only bombing but to life in general. great post.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

WATCH OUT EVERYONE. HERE THEY COME!!!!!!!!!!! :mrcool:


----------



## jam

this should definitely make that a sticky i didnt see this when i first got on cigar live great info


----------



## ytford

I want to participate in this but I need to wait until I get my new APO at the new base. So give me a couple a weeks and Ill let the bombs fly.


----------



## Paesano

Lots of thought from the heart. Great job on putting it together. Also a really fun thing to watch.


----------



## Darren's Godiva

Thanks for the info. This really helped.


----------



## cooljcadetman

thanks for the helpful posts everyone. before i came here, i couldnt havce possibly told you what a cigar bomb was.


----------



## Matrioux

Wonderful post! Its always good for us new guys to have quick tips that describe excepted board etiquette. Your right, its fun to type etiquette.


----------



## cigardocdoc

This is very useful, and a really cool idea! Just one silly question: how do they know where to "bomb" you? Private message?


----------



## cdowden3691

cigardocdoc said:


> This is very useful, and a really cool idea! Just one silly question: how do they know where to "bomb" you? Private message?


You can click on the userID and then select View Public Profile, then click "About me" and you will see this information title; "Cigar Bomb/Cigar Pass Address". I believe if a person wants to be bombed, then they will include an address there for you to set your coordinates on and then you can release the bomb!

:biggrin:


----------



## cigardocdoc

Ah, perfect - clear as a bell.


----------



## Jimmy Ray

Thanks Brother.


----------



## poriggity-cl

Awesome!!! I know I am gonna like it here!
Scott


----------



## hiway_86

Thanks for the post. New here and i was wondering what this bomb thing is all about. Cant wait to start participating. Sounds great!!


----------



## BrianEE93

Great post! I have one question on awards. It says the recipient should put the bomber in for an award but who should put in a recipient award for the recipient?


----------



## The EVP

BrianEE93 said:


> Great post! I have one question on awards. It says the recipient should put the bomber in for an award but who should put in a recipient award for the recipient?


My guess would be the bomber


----------



## JohnR

BrianEE93 said:


> Great post! I have one question on awards. It says the recipient should put the bomber in for an award but who should put in a recipient award for the recipient?


Great question.

It really doesn't matter. The mods are supposed to handle both sides (both the bomber and the bombee) at the same time. So, if you request an award for the bomber, the bombee will get a bomb recipient award at the same time, automagically. If you think you have received either award in error, just let us know. We do (gasp!) make mistakes sometimes.


----------



## BrianEE93

JohnRider said:


> Great question.
> 
> It really doesn't matter. The mods are supposed to handle both sides (both the bomber and the bombee) at the same time. So, if you request an award for the bomber, the bombee will get a bomb recipient award at the same time, automagically. If you think you have received either award in error, just let us know. We do (gasp!) make mistakes sometimes.


Makes sense both would be handled at one time if it is a manual thing.

Thanks!


----------



## JohnR

BrianEE93 said:


> Makes sense both would be handled at one time if it is a manual thing.
> 
> Thanks!


It is manual, but it is a great way to keep up with what's going on. It really gets interesting when people request the wrong award...they get it backwards and try to give the recipient award to the bomber and vice versa. You definitely have to be sober when you enter 'em! ha ha ha It also gets fun when the bomber and the bombee both enter both sides...you gotta be on your toes or everybody gets duplicates.


----------



## BrianEE93

JohnRider said:


> It also gets fun when the bomber and the bombee both enter both sides...you gotta be on your toes or everybody gets duplicates.


I think I was guilty of that but you caught it.:brick: I put in myself and the other person so that is why I asked the question.


----------



## GreySmoke

Say you one a doz art tic u late edgucatdd folk arnd ya....:biggrin:
Exellent Post!!!
PIF change a life ....


----------



## JohnR

My suggestions:

Enter a bomber award for the bomber as soon as you can after getting the bomb. We will take care of giving you a bomb recipient award - it is not necessary to enter a separate request.

Clearly say in your note who bombed who. (e.g. "JohnRider bombed me." or even "JohnRider bombed JoeyBear") If you want to memorialize the contents of the bomb, you can say "JohnRider bombed JoeyBear with five cigars and a bottle of bourbon." We'll do our best to get that in there.

It is helpful if you use the bomber's screen name as opposed to an abbreviation or their "real" name. Some screen names are very similar, so be sure you have it right.

And if you are returning fire back and forth three times in one week, well, it will be a miracle if we get it all entered right! We try hard not to enter duplicates, but sometimes it happens. If you get a duplicate and it is keeping you up at night, just let us know.

If you were the bomber and you don't get a bomber award after about four days since the bomb landed, submit a bomber award for yourself.

We love entering bomber awards - it's a lot of fun. So bomb away!


----------



## GreySmoke

Tonight I started with a Graycliff Espresso Robusto, then a La Aurora Preferidos and finished with a Tat Angels...uuuummmmm goood
Not sure how thius ended up here Thought I was in the what you smoking thread????


----------



## pseudo

Nice Post New To The Forum And Any Info Is A Big Help Thanks


----------



## patefengreen

JohnRider said:


> ...if you request an award for the bomber, the bombee will get a bomb recipient award at the same time, automagically.


You said "automagically," John. he he That's funny! And you thought that since a whole week went by that no one noticed it!  Nice posts on clearing up the awards thing. I know it took me awhile to figure out. Good job, my friend!


----------



## foolwithnohair

Should DC numbers be posted while bombs are in transit? Or when? Please and thanks.


----------



## wolfdreamtattoo

Great post, very informative. I now think I might hear a fuse burning in the background


----------



## The EVP

Bomb. Bomb Fast. Bomb Hard. Bomb like a madman! Just let 'em fly!


----------



## Toasted Coastie

The EVP said:


> Bomb. Bomb Fast. Bomb Hard. Bomb like a madman! Just let 'em fly!


woooohohoohooooo


----------



## baboruger

If I send out more than two at once, I'll usually tell 1 person they are on the way, then drop little hints about the others.

Just my way of doing it.


----------



## mc2712

thanks for the information


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin

I just saw this thread and since I am slowly getting back on my feet after Greysmokes sneaky bomb, I am setting my sites on somebody.

Sweet, sweet revenge will be mine!

Oh, BTW, hooray for me and my 100th post! :whoohoo:


----------



## threeten

What is the etiquette on sending alcohol? Is it ok to send a bottle of wine or whiskey in a bomb, or should the bomber ask first? Inquiring minds want to know.....


----------



## Chaz

As a newbie to bombing I had two questions that the first post didn't clear up:

Where does someone go to find an address to bomb a member? 

How do you make sure your address is available for bombing?

This is something I would like to get into, but I need to know how the info gets around to people 

Thanks!


----------



## BrianEE93

Chaz said:


> As a newbie to bombing I had two questions that the first post didn't clear up:
> 
> Where does someone go to find an address to bomb a member?
> 
> How do you make sure your address is available for bombing?
> 
> This is something I would like to get into, but I need to know how the info gets around to people
> 
> Thanks!


There is a spot in your profile under About Me. You have to have a certain amount of posts to see it first.


----------



## Paint

Great info for the newbi/ thanks


----------



## amateurke

Great information! And a great inisiatief. Never heart of bombing (whit cigars) over here!


----------



## Cowboyjeans

Got it, thanks for informing another new guy on the board!


----------



## serenomike

Got it sorry


----------



## patefengreen

Check out post #1 & post #61.


----------



## goyankees

One Question that was not addresed....

1) Im new to Cigar Live, and there are a couple of people I would like to bomb. However, there information is not available to me... How long or How how many posts til information is available to me?


----------



## tmoney

I think you need 10 or 15 posts...happy bombing.


----------



## BrianEE93

I just wanted to double check. Is it proper for the bomb receiver or contest winner to enter the bomb award? I didn't get a couple of awards and just entered them myself. It feels kind of like bragging though. The receiptant gets an award notification too and this tell them that I put my own in.


----------



## Matt257

BrianEE93 said:


> I just wanted to double check. Is it proper for the bomb receiver or contest winner to enter the bomb award? I didn't get a couple of awards and just entered them myself. It feels kind of like bragging though. The receiptant gets an award notification too and this tell them that I put my own in.


Brian Check out post #61 by John Rider


----------



## BrianEE93

matt257 said:


> Brian Check out post #61 by John Rider


Thanks. I just don't know if they are having a hard time keeping up or the receiptants aren't entering them. I usually wait about a week. No big deal. It is still fun to bomb even without an award!


----------



## goyankees

This is my 25th posting.. and I still can't see peoples information to bomb... There are a couple of people that I have wanted to bomb.. but uh.. how long before I can see the info.. as a newbie do I have to wait 30 days or something???


----------



## PMM88Jr

nyisles said:


> This is my 25th posting.. and I still can't see peoples information to bomb... There are a couple of people that I have wanted to bomb.. but uh.. how long before I can see the info.. as a newbie do I have to wait 30 days or something???


I think you need 50 posts to see.

BTW, THIS is how a bomb should be done: http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=19952


----------



## oxyotal1187

that's a great post. i joined about a year ago and haven't really been active. i have a close friend on here who has been bombed before, but i never really understood it. thanks!


----------



## sseagle

Hmmm, I got bombed last week, and submitted an award, but I don't think its gone through yet... oh well, I believe it will eventually!


----------



## smokinj

sseagle said:


> Hmmm, I got bombed last week, and submitted an award, but I don't think its gone through yet... oh well, I believe it will eventually!


I submitted a number of Awards about two+ weeks ago and have not gotten anything? They must be backed up with all the action going on lately


----------



## Webmeister

Okay... and I thought it was just me.


----------



## sseagle

maybe after all the craters stop smoking?


----------



## amateurke

I think that the poor guys to their ears in the work are!! :biggrin:


----------



## buttah

Great info! I've bombed and been blown completely to pieces on another board and looking forward to finding my first victim here.


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ

great info


----------



## neezY-cl

Great read! Thanks for explaining....now I know what I must do:biggrin:


----------



## Snapperhead-cl

I was reading this thread and was wondering. How many posts do you have to have to be able to see people's addresses. I read it was 15 and then I thought I saw 20. Is it a post limit or is it a time issue. Just curious.


----------



## oxyotal1187

I believe it is 50


----------



## Snapperhead-cl

I know it is not 50. I had >25 when I could finally see addresses


----------



## neezY-cl

Oh man, I got some posting to do then!:brick:


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR

thanks for the info ...... now if i can only remember all of this for my S.A.T.'s .......


----------



## marquelcg

Much needed info for me, thanks for breaking it down respectively


----------



## azpostal

Thanks for all the info but I still can't find an address to send a bomb to....does this mean you send a msg to them first asking for it?


----------



## ratpak-cl

I know I'm new here, but maybe an official mailing list would be a good idea, to those who want to get bombs and passes. You can choose to be on the list or not, but this would not keep you from getting bombed, it would just make it easier on the bomber. Just a thought.


----------



## MaduroSmoke

can't wait!!!!lol


----------



## MaduroLvr

Great info here. Glad to see it "sticky" so it can be referred to as needed.


----------



## Tampadave

I'm a n00b here, and I am intregued and very impressed that this kind of activity goes on in an online community. I think it is awesome. I signed up to bomb/be bombed. I am working on my first bomb to send, but I want to be thoughtful about it. How many sticks are included in a bomb? What other types of things are appropriate to send in a bomb. I am working on sending a "taste of Tampa/Florida" bomb to some northern boy who will very soon be unlucky to be covered in snow. I want to include local stuff in it, like Oranges, local Brews, localally rolled sticks, stuff like that. Is this common? Or do you guys just send a bunch of smokes? Thanks for any help.


----------



## Coop D

a bomb should be whatever you feel like doing. there isn't a set amount you need to send to someone. A bomb is really a kind jesture to another BOTL. I would do something that you like to smoke, since not everyone has tried every cigar out there.

if it's your first bomb, maybe go 5 sticks??? Does that sound about right guys???


----------



## The Bruce

You can do anything you want. Many people send extra stuff with their bombs.


----------



## Coop D

The Bruce said:


> You can do anything you want. Many people send extra stuff with their bombs.


Like bubble wrap :drum:


----------



## Cowboyjeans

Is there a way to get rid of smokes you dont care for, on this board?


----------



## Coop D

Cowboyjeans said:


> Is there a way to get rid of smokes you dont care for, on this board?


you could participate in a pass, or bomb them to someone.

Do you just not care for the taste of them, or are they a crappy cigar?


----------



## smokinj

Cowboyjeans said:


> Is there a way to get rid of smokes you dont care for, on this board?


 Yes. Send them to the troops


----------



## SMOKE20

smokinj said:


> Yes. Send them to the troops


thats a good way to help, The troops deserve some smokes


----------



## elmira

I was wondering what are cigar bombs after seeing the threads in the cigar review rules to become a member in the test panel. Very nice to see such an informative post here that explains the cigar bombs in detail. My doubts are all cleared. Thanks dude!


----------



## steelhorse

aussume post


----------



## SGT_Calle

Great thread! Glad to get some info on the bombing process. I saw the little icons and finally got away from all of the other AWESOME threads and decided to find out what is up. What a great community you guys have here. I'm happy to have found it. :boom:


----------



## sboyajian

SGT_Calle said:


> Great thread! Glad to get some info on the bombing process. I saw the little icons and finally got away from all of the other AWESOME threads and decided to find out what is up. What a great community you guys have here. *I'm happy to have found it.* :boom:


we're happy to have ya.


----------



## shortstory5

I still can't see peoples addresses... Do I need more posts or something?


----------



## sboyajian

shortstory5 said:


> I still can't see peoples addresses... Do I need more posts or something?


yes.. although the # changed recently and I don't know that anyone knows the actual amount..

best bet is to ask someone who previously bombed them if they still have the address (or ask someone else who would have enough posts to get it for you)..

For a Pass, you can just go ahead and ask.


----------

